# Stephen Carpenter Green ESP Custom Shop Tele 8 String FR!!



## InfinityAndThree (Aug 29, 2013)

Played it at Reading Festival. Pretty Sweet.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 29, 2013)

What is he doing with a floating trem though? I've never heard him do anything that would require one... Maybe that's because he never had one though


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Aug 29, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> What is he doing with a floating trem though? I've never heard him do anything that would require one... Maybe that's because he never had one though



I dont see a bar. Maybe its actually fixed, like the Ibanez FX.


----------



## Musza (Aug 29, 2013)

My Kiwi has a younger brother!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 29, 2013)

Very cool color - looks great with the purple strap, too!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 29, 2013)

Lets play the "what's more expensive" game between the watch and the guitar


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't now much about Deftones, but I know this dude puts together sweet guitars. I wonder how a Floyd would work on an 8.


----------



## danresn (Aug 29, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> What is he doing with a floating trem though? I've never heard him do anything that would require one... Maybe that's because he never had one though



He had a floyd rose when he first started. He got rid of it when he realised as a sole guitar player, not being able to finish a song after breaking a string was too much of an issue. When I say early I mean really early.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 29, 2013)

If I went to the ESP custom shop, I wouldn't have done anything differently...that guitar is perfect! Pretty cool shirt, too.


----------



## dudeskin (Aug 29, 2013)

each to their own, not my cuppa. ill leave the tele look back in the black and white days haha


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 29, 2013)

Not a fanboy, but this guy's guitars are ALWAYS classy!


----------



## clintsal (Aug 29, 2013)

My guess is it's blocked, looks like a D-Tuna on the low string. Sexy as all get out for sure!


----------



## The Scenic View (Aug 29, 2013)

Ugh, so much want! Dat candy apple green looks so damn tasty.


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 29, 2013)

danresn said:


> He had a floyd rose when he first started. He got rid of it when he realised as a sole guitar player, not being able to finish a song after breaking a string was too much of an issue. When I say early I mean really early.


I also heard in an interview he didn't use trems anymore because floyd rose didn't make stuff for 8 strings but I could be miss remembering


----------



## acrcmb (Aug 29, 2013)

He does use them with the arm attached I think only for the newest album though, when he just released his Koi No Yokan presets for Axe Fx 2 he provided a pdf with instructions on how to use them and it also included photos of some of his guitars, you can see a sparkly red tele 8 string with a custom floyd rose.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Kristianx510 (Aug 30, 2013)

He said in a interview a while ago that he has been waiting for an official 8 string Floyd Rose.


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 30, 2013)

The one thing you have to give to Steph....he has awesome taste in guitars. He always has done as well imo. 

That green looks awesome!


----------



## chasingtheclown (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is the red sparkle one


----------



## patata (Aug 31, 2013)

chasingtheclown said:


> Here is the red sparkle one



Screw the tele,look at this wonderful 7string.


----------



## tm20 (Aug 31, 2013)

Stephen Carpenter.....playing an 8 string tele with FR.....wearing dat shirt, awesome


----------



## dwizted (Sep 4, 2013)

Now thats bad ass...


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 4, 2013)

I would think in future recordings the floyd will come much to use for him and probably another change in the tuning like all the other records follow


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 5, 2013)

clintsal said:


> My guess is it's blocked, looks like a D-Tuna on the low string. Sexy as all get out for sure!



Nice catch! That's very practical, he can reduce his touring rig from 16 to 14 guitars 



chasingtheclown said:


> I would think in future recordings the floyd will come much to use for him and probably another change in the tuning like all the other records follow



He's already on Drop E, I don't think he has anywhere else to go  But maybe he'll go to Drop C#, who knows?! Or he'll order the AFAIK first custom 9-string?


----------



## Buddha92 (Oct 27, 2013)

stephen has used the floating trems in his early days. no whammy madness crap, so yes its locked. he likes the way a guitar with a tremlo sounds, there is supposedly a difference in sound from a trem to a TOM/hardtail. i dont quite hear it. but yea, there ya go.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Oct 28, 2013)

Ughhhhhhhh, if it was a 7 or a 6 I would buy it. Right now. That thing is so nice. 6 string version please


----------



## Forkface (Oct 28, 2013)

MetalHeadMat said:


> 6 string version please



you're in the wrong forum brah


----------



## mitchybang (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow somebody necrobumped this. Lol. I wouldn't mind one of those 8 string teles either!!! I have an original Japanese T7 and it's great. 

But this...


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## welsh_7stinger (Oct 28, 2013)

mitchybang said:


> Wow somebody necrobumped this. Lol. I wouldn't mind one of those 8 string teles either!!! I have an original Japanese T7 and it's great.
> 
> But this...



OMG I started to drool as soon as i saw that beauty


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Oct 29, 2013)

Forkface said:


> you're in the wrong forum brah



Saw that coming!  That being said, I'm fairly surprised ESP hasn't done a Telecaster model like this. Dual humbucker, neck through, 24 frets, FR. Not like they care what Fender thinks, considering the current ESP Tele models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2013)

MetalHeadMat said:


> I'm fairly surprised ESP hasn't done a Telecaster model like this. Dual humbucker, neck through, 24 frets, FR.


----------



## Buddha92 (Oct 29, 2013)

stef had another one made at the same time as the sunburst 8 tele.
its the tele Dorthy


----------



## mitchybang (Oct 29, 2013)

They are both just retarded cool.


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn that headstock is awesome too, major want for the green one!


----------

